
F.A.A. Scrambles to Replace Retiring Controllers - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/05/business/05airtraffic.html?hpw
======
joshwa
In case anyone is interested in trying it, here's a good single-player
simulator:

<http://www.atc-sim.com/>

If you want to try it live with other humans:

<http://www.vatsim.net/>

Not easy. Try memorizing _all_ of this:
<http://www.laartcc.org/training/index2.php>

